# Happy Birthday Bobzilla



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy B-Day BOB...I hope you have a great birthday!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BOBZILLA! Enjoy!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, kin to Godzilla!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

AAARRRRGGGG from a fellow Pirate!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Happy Birthday BZ


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Hope you have a great birthday!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Bobzilla!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday Bobzilla!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks ! I got to go to Disneyland for my Bday


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday Bobzilla.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Happy Birthday Zilla!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday Bobzilla! BTW the big G is my favorite movie monster. I have every movie.


----------



## littlepriest01 (Mar 20, 2010)

Happy belated birthday


----------

